# Utes -versus- Oregon



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Who is going to win this Saturday?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If the Utes play like they did last week, they'll have a tough time leaving without a loss. I just hope they have figured some things out, and play like they can and should. I see it being a fairly close game either way. Both teams score less than 20 pts., and there won't be more than 5 points difference between them at the end.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Utes win 20 to 17.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Cain looks flustered. Stupid mistakes. Then a dropped return. Hopefully the Utes capitalize.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

What kind of a call was that to end the first half? 1st down and goal at the 2 with 2 seconds left and they throw a low percentage pass to the back of the endzone? With play calling like that, they might as well hang it up now. What, is Asiata injured or something? Come on, somebody's gotta have a brain there.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

fatbass said:


> 28-24! I heard a roar from the Salt Lake valley! :lol:


That's the sound of the pucker turned gassy build-up. They're back in it, but still not on top. The offense HAS to get going, or they're done.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Awwwwwe...my heart's broken. 8)
> 
> I guess utefan can still root for BYU. :mrgreen:


I guess your right, anything is better than bama... I would love to see bama and byu play just to watch them lose to another Utah team


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh well :lol: :lol: :lol: I guess you cannot keep your winning streak forever. They made a lot of errors which is expected for a rebuilding team.

BTW Fatbass, Bama's days are numbered and you will see a loss or two so enjoy this day.

10/10/2009 will be one of their losses.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I thought the UTES loss was bad... :shock:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

USC got beat by the Huskies. -_O- -_O- -_O- I never liked USC :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow.... what a game!! That stadium sure can get loud... but it was fun to watch. The refs were terrible and the whole tv timeout thing is ridiculous. The Ute fans were fun to hang with and one of them made the comment that he hates going to games in the Northwest because the people are so **** nice... everywhere we went,folks were thanking us for coming out and saying they hoped we had a nice time... definitely not what I've seen from MWC crowds after out of conference opponents come to town. It was a great day for me... both Utah and BYU lost and my Huskies beat USC. The only thing I feel bad about is the Utah game because my friends let me come with them and they were sure heartbroken over some of the plays.... it was a good time with good people though and the country on the coast sure is pretty... as was the Oregon coed scenery.  I was pretty happy about the TCU game as well!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I guess the MWC deserves to stay out of the BCS for a few more years. 8)
> 
> Roll Tide, Roll!


Hope you didn't break a sweat playing that dominate powerhouse of north Texas... LOL! Who is on the schedule for next week ricks culinary academy watch out for that tough D... :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > fatbass said:
> ...


Last I checked ND won on Saturday and was broadcast nationwide thanks to NBC and the national TV contract. The Irish will be fine but will struggle against quality opponents until they find some defense. Last I checked Jimmy Clauson is rated the #5 pick for the Heisman according to ESPN. Bama is way better than Utah this year for sure although Oregon is no slouch they took Boise to the wire and I dare say Boise could beat Bama this year. The beauty of no playoff system though no way to prove it just a bunch of Ravid fans talking trash on the internet. I hope Bama gets a chance to redeem itself this year, I know Sabin wasn't proud of his teams performance in the bowl game.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Bama is way better than Utah this year for sure although Oregon is no slouch they took Boise to the wire and I dare say Boise could beat Bama this year. The beauty of no playoff system though no way to prove it just a bunch of Ravid fans talking trash on the internet.


Pretty much..... Utah sure didn't like playing Oregon but I don't know if BSU is Bama worthy. As long as they don't stumble, they'll get the BCS nod again (wish TCU was given more credit) but I wouldn't expect Bama to be getting surprised by anyone else from the smaller conferences if thats who they wind up playing at the end of the year.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I hope Bama gets a chance to redeem itself this year, I know Sabin wasn't proud of his teams performance in the bowl game.


If you play the Ute/Bama game in slow motion when the camera is on Sabin then he drops the F bomb about 50 times. :lol: :lol: :lol: His blood pressure definately went up in that game.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> North Texas...Utah State, whatever. Typical utefan. Bama plays Arkansas next week. As of right now, Bama beat one TOP TEN team and is scheduled to play 2 more this season. How many will Utah play?


North Texas would be like playing Weber. Virginia Tech isn't in the top 10. They were over ranked when they played Bama. Fatbass you get to caught up in these pre-season ranking. Oklahoma was another over-ranked team.

Ole Miss will put the Bam Bam on Alabama. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oklahoma has had a easy schedule as of late.


----------

